# Oil Filter Rifle/Pistol Suppressor



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)




----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Pretty cool but bulky as a mo fo.


----------



## FearNoFish (May 22, 2005)

Lawnmower mufflers are also used, or a 2-liter plastic pop bottle if you really want to get ghetto!


----------



## mrvmax (May 10, 2012)

Why pay a $200 tax stamp and wait six months for approval and then use oil filters? Why not get the real deal? 22 suppressors are not that expensive.


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

mrvmax said:


> Why pay a $200 tax stamp and wait six months for approval and then use oil filters? Why not get the real deal? 22 suppressors are not that expensive.


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## meterman (Jan 2, 2011)

last time i priced a sup. for the 223 tax stamp and all was 1100 - 1250 depends on what suppressor ya want 
mac


----------



## CDHknives (Mar 17, 2012)

30 cal YHM on order here...$700+$200 tax stamp+$$$ to a lawyer for a NFA trust which I have yet to set up...

+ barrel threading for all rifles you want to use it on that aren't already threaded
+ QD flash hiders for each rifle you want to use it on

BUT I don't think I'll be able to stop at one...LOL

The great thing about the oil can is the 'build your own' aspect. IIRC so long as you build it, shoot it, and never remove it from your property all the federal regulations are out the window. Do as you please...just don't ever try to sell it or move it.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

I have a lawyer that does the trust in 48 hrs for $275. If interested PM for his info.


----------



## ElmerFudd (Feb 10, 2006)

CDHknives said:


> IIRC so long as you build it, shoot it, and never remove it from your property all the federal regulations are out the window. Do as you please...just don't ever try to sell it or move it.


I don't think that this is the case, at least from what research I've done. While it is legal to build one for you own use (IE not intended for resale), you would have to complete a Form 1, and get it approved. The fact that it would never leave your property does not factor into the legality.

If I'm wrong, please let me know.

This adapter simply cuts the cost down, I believe it is @ $75 plus stamp. Compared to $3-400 (low end of price scale), plus stamp.

I guess there is a "cool" factor for the oil can, when taken to the range.


----------



## mrvmax (May 10, 2012)

ElmerFudd said:


> I don't think that this is the case, at least from what research I've done. While it is legal to build one for you own use (IE not intended for resale), you would have to complete a Form 1, and get it approved. The fact that it would never leave your property does not factor into the legality.
> 
> If I'm wrong, please let me know.
> 
> ...


 You are correct, even if you build one yourself you have to go through the ATF and get a tax stamp for it.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

kinda messes up your sight picture tho. Tell me what use they would be and why anyone would want one.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Is there any off-the-shelf oil filter which has dia small enough to not block scope view?


----------



## ElmerFudd (Feb 10, 2006)

mas360 said:


> Is there any off-the-shelf oil filter which has dia small enough to not block scope view?


Yes, but the smaller the filter, the less it will suppress, or I would think so. I'm thinking small engens, and motorcycle filters, but then the threads might be different as well.

I would also think that with most scopes / reddots, they are mounted high enough that they would look over the can. Iron sights would be another story.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

I watched it on youtube and frankly I am not sure how much it suppresses the sound. Has anyone had first hand experience to report?


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

They suppress the sound ( on a .22 ) almost as good as a real ( name brand ) suppressor.....so I'v been told


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

How about on a centerfire? something like a .300 Blackout?


----------



## Griffin (Aug 2, 2006)

Oil filters do work pretty well but they are very bulky. I have and use a YHM 7.62 suppressor and it works way better!!! Yes it is $700 and yes the tax stamp is 200 but the NFA trust is cheap, you can make one for $30 online, they are pretty easy.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

Seems a little silly to go through the expense and 6 month wait to get a tax stamp from BATFE for a $75 widget to put an oil filter on the end of your gun. Are you really going to spend all that money to get your $1500-$2000 AR (or whatever) tricked out and then put an oil filter on it?!?

22 cal cans cost around $250-$300 and 30 cal cans cost $700-$800. I've seen the videos and heard all the talk about them but seriously guys. If you really want to suppress one of your guns, do it the right way. Set up a trust, buy the can, pay the $200 tax stamp and wait.


----------

